# Detroit Abandons Parts of the City



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

News Headlines

"DETROIT - Detroit neighborhoods with more people and a better chance of survival will receive different levels of city services than more blighted areas under a plan unveiled Wednesday that some residents fear may pit them against each other for scarce resources.

Mayor Dave Bing released details from his Detroit Works Project, calling the changes a "short-term intervention" necessary because the city, with limited financial resources, a $155 million budget deficit and a dwindling population, was spread dangerously thin."

Not sure how I feel about this. On one hand with 155 million in debt it makes sense to try to be fiscally responsible but on the other hand if I lived in an area that was about to lose most services I'd be pretty upset. Regardless of your thoughts on this I think it's safe to say this is going to happen in more and more places in the very near future.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good way ta start some riots.

Disease an many other problems gonna come a this.

This gonna start the haves vs the have nots war I be afraid. Not ta mention legal problems. Where do ya draw the line? What income level gets what services? 

I understand they got money problems, but who created them an let them get that large? Population is leavin in droves, guess buy em out an put em up in a better nieghborhood, who will fund that? What services do yall cut? Fire, police, ambulance, trash, water, sewer, trash pick up?

Gonna be a mess fer sure.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All the kings horses and all the kings men.......


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I live within an hours drive of the city of Detroit. I have avoided the city as much as possible. It is worse than the wild west. A call to 911 could result in 45 minute to 1 hour wait in most circumstances. Recently, there was an armed bank robbery and it took over an hour for the police to respond (it occurred at shift change). There are many fine officers in the city but the way the Department is run, these officers can not do the job they were hired to do.

Many of the areas are blighted, houses burned but not removed, vaccant homes and drug usage is rampant. I have a few people that work for me that live in Detroit and they tell me that they have to solve all of thier problems on thier own rather than rely on City services.

Detroits former Mayor has been imprisoned ( currently on parole) and awaiting trial on several more felony charges. Corruption is the name of the game. The current Mayor is an honest, honorable man but he is fighting an uphill battle trying to eliminate the ingrained corruption that was inherited from the previous "crook"'

The city of Detroit is at the tipping point. It seems, to many, that an episode is waiting to happen. The current idea to provide for some, and less for others, will create a "class warfare" situation that will have a very negative outcome.

This is not a problem for Detroit alone. This will affect all of the surrounding areas, transportation, travel and manufacturing. Importation of goods from Canada will be affected because the terminus of the Bridge and Tunnel is in the heart of Detroit. Many of our autos are manufactured in Canada. Lumber, mill work, agricultural goods, dairy products, and the list goes on, will be impacted by unrest in the city. Detroit is also the home to shipping ports that bring goods from all over the world.

We, the suburbs, hope that Detroit can solve thier problem. Detroit has a high illiteracy rate, a high percentage of people on the "public dole" and an ingrained sense of entitlement. Public transportation is lousy. Many buisnesses have fled the city (city taxes are high). Less buisnesses mean less opportunities for jobs. And remember this; Idle hands are the Devils play ground.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This is happening in other places too, they are tearing down whole neighborhoods because noone lives there anymore.
If I was the only person left on my block (boy would I be happy! A dream come true!) and the county stopped providing services to me, I would expect my tax rate to drop to zero. Fat chance.
You can bet there will be riots over this. You can guess whos gonna get screwed, the same people who are already getting screwed through crappy schools, minimal police presence, etc.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I would love to say that perhaps this plan would motivate some of those people to get out of a bad situation and do something with their lives, but I think we all know that will not happen. The ones that are living off of public assistance will simply continue to do so, all the while continuing to wonder, "When will someone take care of my problems for me?"

Detroit is a pit. While I was still living in NW Ohio, I had to drive up there to drop a friend off at the Detroit airport. Let me tell you all this: Do _not_ Half of the city looks like a DMZ. Even the "downtown" area with the giant glass General Motors building looks like it was abandoned years ago. I can't blame Michigan too much for wanting to redirect their resources to areas where a difference can still be made. At some point, the tough decisions need to be made, and the cancerous tissue needs to be removed.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

tugboats said:


> I live within an hours drive of the city of Detroit. I have avoided the city as much as possible. It is worse than the wild west. A call to 911 could result in 45 minute to 1 hour wait in most circumstances. Recently, there was an armed bank robbery and it took over an hour for the police to respond (it occurred at shift change). There are many fine officers in the city but the way the Department is run, these officers can not do the job they were hired to do.
> 
> Many of the areas are blighted, houses burned but not removed, vaccant homes and drug usage is rampant. I have a few people that work for me that live in Detroit and they tell me that they have to solve all of thier problems on thier own rather than rely on City services.
> 
> ...


I retired from the phone company, and in the 80's and 90's, they often loaned us to Detroit, (from Flint). The areas I worked in always reminded me of the pictures of Nazi Germany at the end of the war. Burned out, broken homes. Vacant, no windows, or windows boarded over. What I remember most was the garbage. My God, the garbage was everywhere. Bags of it, newspapers, fast food wrappers, trash, you name it. It was in every yard, of every street, just blowing where the wind would take it. 
The company told us to carry a 2nd wallet with $5 in it, so we wouldn't have to give up our real one.
I thought I was shot at once, but it turned out they had dropped a big flower pot on the roof of my truck when I slowed for a stop sign. 
For working in Detroit, they paid us $3 per day hazardous duty pay, lol.
I believe I was mostly in the Hamtramck area.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There are other cities in America like this too. I had to shorten this so it would fit:
http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article27761.html

American Hellholes, the U.S. Economy is Dieing, there are simply No Jobs

Economic Collapse writes: The U.S. economy is dying and we are heading for the next Great Depression. The talking heads in the mainstream media love to spin the economic numbers around and around and they love to make it sound like the economy is improving, but the truth is that it doesn't take a genius to see what is happening to the U.S. economic system. All over the nation many of our greatest cities are being slowly but surely transformed into post-apocalyptic wastelands. All over the mid-Atlantic, all along the Gulf coast, all throughout the "rust belt" and all over the entire state of California cities that once had incredibly vibrant economies are being turned into rotting, post-industrial hellholes.

In many U.S. cities, the "real" rate of unemployment is over 30 percent. There are some communities that will start depressing you almost the moment that you drive into them. It is almost as if all of the hope has been sucked right out of those communities. If you live in one of those American hellholes you know what I am talking about. Sadly, it is not just a few cities that are becoming hellholes. This is happening in the east, in the west, in the north and in the south. America is literally being transformed right in front of our eyes.

If you still live in an area of the United States that is prosperous, do not mock the cities that you are about to read about. The cold, hard reality of the matter is that economic decline and economic despair are spreading rapidly and they will come to your area soon enough. Right now we are still talking about "American hellholes", but if the long-term economic trends that are destroying this nation are not turned around eventually we will just be talking about one gigantic "American hellhole". In the end, no area of the country will completely escape the economic hell that is coming.

Let's take a closer look at what is currently happening in some of the worst areas of the country....

...
But instead of ramping up to fight crime and fight illegal immigration, police forces all over California are being cut back.

For example, because of extreme budget cuts and police layoffs, Oakland, California Police Chief Anthony Batts has announced that there are a number of crimes that his department simply will no longer respond to due to a lack of resources. The following is a partial list of the crimes that police officers in Oakland will no longer be responding to....

•burglary
•theft
•embezzlement
•grand theft
•grand theft: dog
•identity theft
•false information to peace officer
•required to register as sex or arson offender
•dump waste or offensive matter
•loud music
•possess forged notes
•pass fictitious check
•obtain money by false voucher
•fraudulent use of access cards
•stolen license plate
•embezzlement by an employee
•extortion
•attempted extortion
•false personification of other
•injure telephone/power line
•interfere with power line
•unauthorized cable tv connection
•vandalism
Not that Oakland wasn't already a mess before all this, but now how long do you think it will be before total chaos and anarchy reigns on the streets of Oakland?

Today, Oakland is considered the 5th most violent city in the United States.

Will it soon become the most violent?

But Oakland is not the only major California city that is facing these kinds of issues.

You better get ready.
Read more at The Economic Collapse Blog
By Chris Kitze

Before It's News


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nobody has to tell me about 'the change',I have lived long enough to see that America is gone forever.
I grew up in Atlanta and Stone Mountain Ga.We had homes both places.

When I was 10-12 yr.s old my friends and I would take the bus downtown to the Realto,Fox or Lowes Grand.Catch the midnight bus back home to the westside.All these areas are now danger zones.Its dangerous to even drive through Atlanta at night now.

Atlanta was a beautiful city,known as the most beautiful in the south.Now its full of thugs and illegals. Its the drug hub for mexican cartels,the main distributer of Americas drugs is in Atlanta Ga..


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Nobody has to tell me about 'the change',I have lived long enough to see that America is gone forever.
> I grew up in Atlanta and Stone Mountain Ga.We had homes both places.
> 
> When I was 10-12 yr.s old my friends and I would take the bus downtown to the Realto,Fox or Lowes Grand.Catch the midnight bus back home to the westside.All these areas are now danger zones.Its dangerous to even drive through Atlanta at night now.
> ...


Bet no one could pay ya to do that today!

my Dad use to visit my Uncle in Atlanta, It was really nice back then...oh, 60s or so...now it's a ---- hole.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

BillS said:


> There are other cities in America like this too. I had to shorten this so it would fit:
> http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article27761.html
> 
> American Hellholes, the U.S. Economy is Dieing, there are simply No Jobs


And what do these cities have in common? Oh that's right....they are all run by liberal democrats.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Not to fan the flames here or anything, but does anyone want to chime in with what religion has also become huge in Detroit?

Building Islam in Detroit | An interdisciplinary research project that explores the development of mosques and other Muslim institutions in Detroit over the last century

Huh, I wonder if there is any corelation...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Not to fan the flames here or anything, but does anyone want to chime in with what religion has also become huge in Detroit?
> 
> Building Islam in Detroit | An interdisciplinary research project that explores the development of mosques and other Muslim institutions in Detroit over the last century
> 
> Huh, I wonder if there is any corelation...


Praise Allah.  (And Lyndon Baines Johnson)


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Stay tuned Sports Fans, sounds like Detroit will be at the top of the list of cities who experience widespread civil unrest as our global economy melts down.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Bet no one could pay ya to do that today!
> 
> my Dad use to visit my Uncle in Atlanta, It was really nice back then...oh, 60s or so...now it's a ---- hole.


 Late 50s and early 60s.
LOL even if they did pay me money is no good for dead people!.It would be an insult to a thug to see an old white lady on a bus near midnight,or maybe they would leave me alone thinking I was crazy.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

We are witnessing the slow, internal rotting and death of America; yet the American sheeple are still screaming, "Pan y circa" -- (bread and circus) much as the Romans did as the walls collapsed and the barbarians (Chinese and Islam?) ravaged the empire. 

America has long since reached the point where we have too many takers and not enough givers; too many loafers and not enough workers; too much convenience and not enough production; too much government and not enough freedom; too much whine and not enough grit; and too much greed and not enough honor.

Yup.

Pan y circa.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tugboats said:


> I live within an hours drive of the city of Detroit. I have avoided the city as much as possible. It is worse than the wild west. A call to 911 could result in 45 minute to 1 hour wait in most circumstances. Recently, there was an armed bank robbery and it took over an hour for the police to respond (it occurred at shift change). There are many fine officers in the city but the way the Department is run, these officers can not do the job they were hired to do.
> 
> Many of the areas are blighted, houses burned but not removed, vaccant homes and drug usage is rampant. I have a few people that work for me that live in Detroit and they tell me that they have to solve all of thier problems on thier own rather than rely on City services.
> 
> ...


Wait...aren't we protecting Afghan and Iraq, and rebuilding their infrastructure??
Just saying!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I wish the city would just disband and everyone move elsewhere, sadly that's not a reality.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Wait...aren't we protecting Afghan and Iraq, and rebuilding their infrastructure??
> Just saying!


We shouldn't use federal government money to rebuild Detroit. Detroit is the product of decades of fraud, incompetence, and gross mismanagement. You could reward Detroit by giving them $100 billion but don't expect anything to actually get fixed, repaired, or improved.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Nothing New Here*

The city and the federal government started to abandon parts of Detroit even before Obamanomics crashed us ......

the city wouldn't plow snow on the residential streets and the post office refused to drive those streets for mail delivery .... the PO would park a delivery van on a nearby cleared street for an hour or so a day .......


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sooner than later,the sheep will run out of places to run out of..
Many fool themselves into thinking they have a safe place to just sit back prepare and relax,thats a foolish attitude.
Fact is your home is as safe as you community is and your community is as safe as your nation.
We are preparing as best we can to live until they tell me I can't.Or by soem miracle of fate we will survive our silence and complacentcy.That would be nice.


----------

